# Help with anemone



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

My GBTA has been doing very well for the past couple of months or so, since I've had it. It more than quadrupled in size and got most of its color back (its was bleached when I got it). 
But since it grew so much larger it started touching my hammer coral a little bit (without any ill effect to either one) and 2 days ago it started moving farther away up the rock. Yesterday it started going under that rock and today I can barely see it all, under a bunch of other rocks, sitting attacked to the background in darkness.  
What am I supposed to do now...just let it be and hope that it will eventually come back up to the light or should I be worried and try to move it?
I want to mention that it's been doing real good for the past 2 months, eating regularly, never refusing a meal, and its been growing both in size and in the # of tentacles.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

leave it... give it a couple of days... sometimes it needs to poop, do its thing... if it has been healthy then i would leave it... let nature do its thing and settle.. maybe it is moving to another location...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My RBTA reguarly likes to hide for a few hours every few weeks - the clowns get confused as hell. It eventually comes back to the same spot.


----------



## Robert04 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it does not reappear after a few days I'd do water tests, Anemones moving can be nothing & harmless or it can also be a sign of stress and it trying to move to a more preferred climate.. Splitting can also be another sign of stress or can just be normal so I wouldn't fret unless it disappears for a long time or starts to melt. Curious do you feed it? Over feeding can cause stress but sometimes your lighting will be to intense and it will find shade or not strong enough so you will need to feed it once a week or so to keep it healthy. (I use krill and silverside for my anemones) though light is a BTA's main source of food.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for you input. everything seems to be fine, except that now it relocated itself in one of the corners...and i don't really like it cauz its not gettin that much light and its touching a bit my green star polyps, so like 5-10% of them are closed.
would anyone suggest trying to move it back on its original rock??? it looks kinda crappy now having one big empty rock right in the middle of the tank...


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

again, leave it... it will come out when it wants to... observe it for a few days.. if the situation worsens then move it. because if you move it now, and it does not like where it is it will move again.

I find BTA's like to bury their foot deep in a crevis, and extend their mouth out to get sunlight. Mine ducts its foot 3-4" between rocks, and expands outwards where it gets light.

dont worry about green star polyps, that should be the least of your worries... when i had it i believe:

anemone > GSP


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well these arent like corals that you can decide where its gonna go in that spot you have picked out.. they go where they like si it may never go back to that big empty rock.. so you will just have to get a new coral to fill in that spot.. something that doesnt have a foot.


----------

